# Das Buch tschick



## Marschel7373 (12. Februar 2014)

Gibt es ein Kostenloses Hörbuch für das Buch ?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Februar 2014)

Sicher nicht auf legalem Weg. Wie wäre es mit Lesen?


----------



## Marschel7373 (12. Februar 2014)

Das die meisten immer davon ausgehen, dass man so welche Bücher nicht liest.


----------



## Lexx (12. Februar 2014)

Wer raucht schon Buchseiten.
Schwer in Not muss man da sein.
Oder faul und hart im nehmen.

Papagei sagt: Wie wärs mit lesen?

PS: Wenn das Buch schon nicht kostenlos ist,
wieso sollte es gerade das HÖRBUCH sein?


----------



## Marschel7373 (12. Februar 2014)

Weil es vlt. jemand ließt und es auf Youtube oder anderswo hochlädt.


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Februar 2014)

Das wäre dann auch illegal. Und das hätte man in 2 Sekunden Google rausfinden können.


----------



## Lexx (12. Februar 2014)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Weil es vlt. jemand ließt und es auf Youtube oder anderswo hochlädt.


 LOOOL.. Du meinst wohl VORlesen!

Wie bescheuert.. sowas würde ich eher von Facebooklern 
FÜR Facebookler als von Youtublern erwarten..


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Februar 2014)

Lesen? Am Ende sogar noch kaufen? Ich würds lassen, man müsste mir schon Geld zahlen, damit ich das das noch mal lese 
@Te
Also wenn dus dir antun willst: 
Achtung eigene Meinung:


Spoiler



Du darfst dich auf viel abstrakten "Humor" gepaart mit kindlicher Perversheit freuen


----------

